# Hon. Senator Richard Burr or NC reply to email and telephone call



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Thought I would share this with you folks. A POSITIVE response from Senator Richard Burr of North Carolina regarding the SCHIP legislation. A scanned attachment is below. 

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Chris...its efforts like that and the positive results from it that make our collective efforts all worth while. Thanks sir.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Now THAT'S what I'm talkin about! Thanks for sharing this Chris.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I received a letter from Senator Sam Brownback yesterday stating that he voted for the SCHIP because it was for child health care. However, he stated that it was important to find "creative funding sources"; however he watches for situations where "taxpayers are being abused". I laughed out loud while reading that sentence. Unbelievable!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

You must be in their good graces Chris. I wrote him and Elizabeth Dole and I haven't gotten jack back from them.


----------

